# Main dealer courtesy cars



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Just out of personal experience, what sort of level of courtesy car do you get from your dealer when you have your car serviced at a main dealer?

I've generally always been given pov spec base models of the smallest car the dealer sells (including the 116i BMW I had for a couple of days, although I did get a nice 318i SE once) and that was no exception the first time I went to Leicester VW and got a base Polo (OK, so the smallest is the Fox) with no remote locking, plastic wheel trims and a plastic steering wheel. 

I went to Listers (who I find are excellent) on two separate occasions and was surprised to be given a pair of Polo SELs, loaded up with options, that were very nice cars indeed. My wife has taken her Golf V to another branch of Listers today and has been sent off in a MKVI Golf GT 140 diesel on optional 18s and all sorts of other kit. I don't know if it's a demonstrater, but it's a nice car to have for the day alright.

Anybody else been given any decent cars as courtesy cars and do you think it was an encouragement to upgrade?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I took my CLK in for repair and they went to give me a Smart car , I declined the offer with a couple of well chosen words , saw the salesman that sold me my car and told him that I couldn't possible use a smart car , what with having a family etc etc , Much to the repair juniors annoyance I got a 320cdi CLS , That was from a Merc main dealer 

as for others usually a KA


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have only been to a main dealer once and that was at BMW and I got a Fiesta.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

My indy gives me Knackered old A4s with 150K+ on the clock.

I'm of the opinion that it's a free car for me to use that they insure. All i have to do is put petrol in it.

Why would i expect a top spec model when i'm essentially getting a favour? I'd have to pay for a taxi or use a dealer otherwise.

However, everytime i drive one i'm reminded why i got rid of mine.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

When I took my car to the dealer for it's first service I got exactly the same trim of car that I already have (base model), except this one was a Red Corsa D 1.3 with wheeltrims & I replaced mine with alloys.

The cheeky girl behind the desk wanted me to stick a full tank of fuel in upon the cars return 'as part of their terms & conditions'. :wall: :devil:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

I got a 2.0 petrol Vectra SRI when i put my Corsa VXR in the dealer, best loan car yet:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> My wife has taken her Golf V to another branch of Listers today and has been sent off in a MKVI Golf GT 140 diesel on optional 18s and all sorts of other kit. I don't know if it's a demonstrater, but it's a nice car to have for the day alright.


I'm confident your wife will come back tonight with a big grin on her face & saying how lush the GT is etc etc! :lol: :driver:

I've driven a 2.0L MK5 Golf GTI & loved it - very quick off the mark, and also (my favourite) got a 2.0L MK6 Golf GTD for the day which I loved, stuffed full of all the bells & whistles, couldn't stop grinning even a week after the car went back to VW - best car I've driven, ever! :thumb: :thumb: :driver:

I love these MK6 Golfs - huge fan of them.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I think she liked it - I think she likes the way a bigger diesel puts it's power down although she's not a speed freak. I think her most favourite cars that she's drived so far have been a Mondeo and an Accord, both with 2.2 common rail diesels with plenty of torque. I doubt that she would be that bothered that she'd have to have one but I will encourage her to go for a 2.0 diesel with a bit of poke next time rather than a 90/100bhp version.



Corsa D-Driver said:


> The cheeky girl behind the desk wanted me to stick a full tank of fuel in upon the cars return 'as part of their terms & conditions'. :wall: :devil:


Did it come with a full tank of fuel? If it did then that's fair enough.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

my last courtesy car was from BMW and they gave me a brand spanking new 5 series just out the showroom, was lovely until some **** went straight down the side of it. Last i heard it was in for a complete respray at a cost of some £5,000. Can't wait for the next time i'm there for a courtesy car!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Did it come with a full tank of fuel? If it did then that's fair enough.


It came with three quarters of a tank in, I wasn't using it that often for the time I had it so I just stuck a fiver in upon it's return, nothing was said back at dealership after that!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

petemattw said:


> my last courtesy car was from BMW and they gave me a brand spanking new 5 series just out the showroom, was lovely until some **** went straight down the side of it. Last i heard it was in for a complete respray at a cost of some £5,000. Can't wait for the next time i'm there for a courtesy car!


Goodness me!

There's always some idiot that can't drive & ruins peoples pride & joy (well yours for the day! lol :lol: ) what was the dealership like, mad/cool about it?

You'll probably get a Kia Picanto next time!! lol :lol: Only messing.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's not on if it didn't come with a full tank. You should just replace what you use.
I used to add the courtesy car to my insurance policy to avoid paying the insurance waiver, but VW are crafty buggers and never give out the reg until the morning I collect the car, by which time it's too late. The last couple of times I've had a car, I was told to put a 'bit' of fuel in it in lieu of their excess waiver. Which was nice!


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Goodness me!
> 
> There's always some idiot that can't drive & ruins peoples pride & joy (well yours for the day! lol :lol: ) what was the dealership like, mad/cool about it?
> 
> You'll probably get a Kia Picanto next time!! lol :lol: Only messing.


Dealership was sound, even managed to get my excess back that I had to pay out, was really just concerned about me and whether I was ok. To them it's just another car and they will have had it repaired and now sold it on as an ex bmw car and not told anyone about the damage i'm sure.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

My dealer is good as gold i really dont care what i have but he usually gives me the Octavia VRS they have although last time it was a brand new Suzuki thing bit like a focus saloon , they know i'll look after it 

They gave me a brand new Saab 93 estate once only had 63miles on the clock , truly the worse courtesy car i've ever had it was awful


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

bit off topic, but when my old VR6 got wrote off, the insurers courtesy car people phoned, and said they give you a car which is spec to the litre of your engine, so as mine was basically a 3 litre i thought i would be ok...... they sent me a 1.6 merc A class, gee thanks :lol:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That intesting Ben - I met a guy recently who had a V6 Cav which was involved in an accident and he was told by his insurer that he would get a car that was of the same insurance group and ended up with a 2.4 JTDm Alfa 159.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I've not used main stealers for a while but Sytner BMW gove me a Mini Cooper when my cooper S was in. Subaru gave me a Legacy when my Impreza was in for a service.

My best courtesy car was recently supplied by my insurance company when my impreza was driven into by a bus. They gave me a Scirocco TDi with less than 1000 miles on it. I covered over 1250 miles in 2 weeks in that car and loved it. Very tempted to buy one, my mate did after being in it!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ would love a scirocco. but they are still far too expensive, maybe one day


----------



## Mr Adds (Oct 23, 2008)

Best cars I have had have been from bmw dealers who seem to give the next one up from your car, currently get Mito's when the Brera is in, still canny cars!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Main dealer cars are usually Fiestas for me, but since the car is out of warranty i wont be going back.
Last time it went to an Indy for its first non dealer service they leant me the garage delivery van.... which turned out alright as i had a bed to move to my inlaws on that day! - result!.
Other cars from main dealers have been X-Types and even an XF premium lux model. very nice.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

First time I needed a courtesy car when I had a Mondeo, the garage arranged for Enterprise to pick me up and lend me a car for the day, once I got to Enterprise they informed me that I was too young, so they dropped me off at work and had my brother pick me up and made Ford pay for fuel.

Second time was getting the Focus ST modified and I was given a new alright spec fiesta but it was a really crappy engine.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have VW's and use my local VW dealer and they used to try giving me Polo's, Lupo's etc but nowadays they know I am a regular customer who buys new cars regular so they usually give me something nice, had a Mk6 Golf 1.4TSI SE when they were brand new for a day, then after that a New Beetle Cabriolet 1.6 which was being taken out of the showroom, number plates put on and tax being written out when we arrived, as it was a Friday w said can we return the car Monday the said yes so needless to say as the weather was a real cracker that weekend we made full use of it!!!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

courtesy cars are that.... a courtesy, not a right. Quite why people expect dealers to keep loads of top of the range cars kicking around for people to abuse I'm not sure - they are just going to use what they know they can sell later. Why shouldn't they ask for fuel to be replaced - on some cars if they supplied it full and were happy to take it back empty, theres another £70 gone. As for the comment about no alloy wheels 

And check those insurance waivers - how many of you ask what the excess is? I know the Audi dealer I use is £1k. 

Last car I had from them was a A4 S-line 170..... hated it lol! Glad I did as we were thinking of one for the next car - not any more! Nice stereo though....


----------



## Daniel (May 26, 2007)

*courtesy cars*

Best car I had was when I put the Octavia in for service and got a new Octavia VRS. Thoroughly enjoyed that day!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> My indy gives me Knackered old A4s with 150K+ on the clock.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that it's a free car for me to use that they insure. All i have to do is put petrol in it.
> 
> ...


Same here, if it keeps the rain off and saves me having to walk or catch the bus/train or whatever then I'm grateful for whatever they give me, even the crappy old knackered Punto I had once, what an old shed that was, but it got me where I needed to go so I was quite happy. I think I'd prefer an old banger anyway, if I was given some fancy nearly new model I'd be too worried about invoking Sod's Law and having to return it to them in a skip after I'd crashed it or something


----------



## c928jon (Aug 2, 2006)

Ferrari main agents give you a fiat 500:doublesho

Heavilly breathed on version mind, best fun I've had on four wheels!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW gave me a toureg the last time i took the ED30 in, im more than happy whatever it is


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Frothey said:


> courtesy cars are that.... a courtesy, not a right. Quite why people expect dealers to keep loads of top of the range cars kicking around for people to abuse I'm not sure


Reading through the thread I'm not sure anybody has suggested any different. I originally started the thread expressing my surprise that top spec cars have been handed out as a courtesy, when I would have been expecting the cheapest car at the least cost to the dealer.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

honda gave me sweet FA said all their cars were out. funny i was the only thing in that week according to the diary that was sitting open.

havent used the VW dealer as theres a better specialist in the area - all proper time served VAG techies none of this 17yo never seen a spanner in their life folk


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Frothey said:


> courtesy cars are that.... a courtesy, not a right. Quite why people expect dealers to keep loads of top of the range cars kicking around for people to abuse I'm not sure - they are just going to use what they know they can sell later. Why shouldn't they ask for fuel to be replaced - on some cars if they supplied it full and were happy to take it back empty, theres another £70 gone. As for the comment about no alloy wheels
> 
> And check those insurance waivers - how many of you ask what the excess is? I know the Audi dealer I use is £1k.
> 
> Last car I had from them was a A4 S-line 170..... hated it lol! Glad I did as we were thinking of one for the next car - not any more! Nice stereo though....


Its a perk to get you to pay £300 for a service that can be done elsewhere for £80 nothing more , dont feel sorry for dealers its the customer than pays for the cars whatever they may be


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

so you'd pay another £220 just to drive a car around for a few hours?

mind you, it cracks me up when people talk about the smart thing is in buying ex-demo or ex-loan cars - these cars get thrashed and abused all day evey day for 6 months :lol:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Frothey said:


> so you'd pay another £220 just to drive a car around for a few hours?
> 
> mind you, it cracks me up when people talk about the smart thing is in buying ex-demo or ex-loan cars - these cars get thrashed and abused all day evey day for 6 months :lol:


That and the free coffee and service wash , yes

I get free servicing with my car but it wont be done at the dealer when they run out

Modern cars can take the abuse they get as a demo/loan car do people really treat them that hard when they have to pay the first £1k of any claim , i dont think so, i certainly dont


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

funny story our mini clubman went in for something and they gave us a new mini clubman as a courtasy car. the wife brought it home and i thought i would take it out for a spin, i was insured on it as well, i started it up and the clutch went pop literally 80 miles on the car. they had to collect it the next day on a flat bed lol


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought most garages usually gave out whatever they had in as Demo's rarther than keeping cars just for these jobs.

Last time we went to a Main dealer was with our Audi A2 TDi SE. First time we got an A2 1.6 FSi, second time an A4 Avant 2.5 TDi. Problem was both of them had Sport suspension, back i the days when Audi sports suspension meant no springs and concrete shocks...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wifes Avensis went in for a service and was given a new Rav4, result.

My Volvo went for repair and I got a Fiat Panda, not a result.

But still better than getting the bus.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

At Renault Wolverhampton, you have to PAY for a 'courtesy' car.

£17 for a 1.2 Twingo. Awesome.


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Dad had some pretty decent courtesy cars when he had his Merc A-classes, they were both totally unreliable so here are just a few of the cars we had on loan, an A200 CDI which arrived with 12 miles and we gave back with 6k as our car was in for nearly 3 months waiting for an ECU, a CLK200 Kompressor, a CLK320 CDI, a C220 CDI coupe, a C320 CDI saloon, C220 CDI estate, B180 CDI x3, E280 CDI, SLK200 Komp and a VW Toureg 3.0 TDI which they got him from enterprise. 
When we had Imprezas we always got good courtesy cars, including a Forester S Turbo with 6 miles on it, a couple of Legacy 2.5 4 cams and some Imprezas.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I asked for the Brabus roadster coupe and was given a corsa 1.4 which had everything including leather. Not bad I guess


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I win, took my Mitsubishi L200 Warrior pick up truck into a Mitsubishi main dealer and they gave me a Daihatsu Charade for a couple of days :thumb:
Jokers, couldn't stop laughing, made sure I thrashed it to bits. Service price was a rip off too :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rundie said:


> I think I win, took my Mitsubishi L200 Warrior pick up truck into a Mitsubishi main dealer and they gave me a Daihatsu Charade for a couple of days :thumb:
> Jokers, couldn't stop laughing, made sure I thrashed it to bits. Service price was a rip off too :lol:


:lol:

i know my local volvo has about 6 ford fiestas (1.2 iirc) or as my salesman calls them tin boxes...


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

When the saxo got into a spot of bother churchill said i would get a car of similar size and engine due to paying the extra £20 for enchanced courtesy car, I then thought great a saxo il get a ford ka, however It was based on the 1.6 engine and went to enterprise and they had no astras and got a spanking new passat estate with all the toys for over xmas, loved it and didnt want to give it back! 

When the megane went in to the stealers, Ive had other meganes, the megane people carrier thing, a clio that stunk of skunk and a gorgeous mini cooper s from the used car stock when it went to a nice little family run dealer


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

My local Pug dealers give you a 107 cripple carriage, quite funny leaving the yard on the rev limiter. Ford dealers gave me a mondeo st tdci last time I went. I only go whilst the cars are under warranty.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Should just be grateful they are loaning you a car to get around in.

Really gripes me when people ask for the courtesy car here and then turn their nose up because it is a Smart Car. Even had people not book in because they didn't like the courtesy car we were giving them FREE OF CHARGE!

It is not even like people can mistake it for yours










Although this can happen :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the courtesy car game, I think the best i've had was an A4 Avant S Line fully loaded.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Best I have had is a ZT-T 180 :lol:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Not to bothered, as long as its clean inside and gets me to where I need to go then there is no problem.

If you have a people carrier and they give you a smart car I can understand if you have a family you would want the same type of car as your loan car, but if its only for say 3h max then its not really a problem.

Just makes you appreciate your car even more, would rather that than be given a top of the line car that's way out of my budget, would make we want it so bad I would go out and sell a kidney to buy it, good way to get people to upgrade though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Jabbasport's Lup is a little leggy, I think it was on 190k when i had it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And what's wrong with a smart?!  some people just don't get what it costs a business to give you a car foc sometimes


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> And what's wrong with a smart?!  some people just don't get what it costs a business to give you a car foc sometimes


If you tell them it's a Merc with a different name, might tempt them? :lol:

Tell em to look at the badge on the car for starters, is it a round shape with three pointed lines within the circle?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha yeah you could tell them it's rwd, rear engined and 2 seats. And they'll think it's a porsche until they see it!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I did tell the a chap with an R8 that the courtesy car was a mid engine rear wheel drive with flappy paddle gearbox. :lol: He didn't mind it being a Smart and has it for 3 days next week.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> I did tell the a chap with an R8 that the courtesy car was a mid engine rear wheel drive with flappy paddle gearbox. :lol: He didn't mind it being a Smart and has it for 3 days next week.


haha yeah they're great fun to drive really, just gotta be in a different frame of mind! I used to think they were stupid, pointless cars and almost didn't test drive one! Now look at me :lol: have you done anything to your one?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> haha yeah they're great fun to drive really, just gotta be in a different frame of mind! I used to think they were stupid, pointless cars and almost didn't test drive one! Now look at me :lol: have you done anything to your one?


Obviously it is running a AmD Re-map , induction kit and has the wider rear wheels/arches  It came with the bigger wheel and arches.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I took my car in to get a job done and got a custard yellow Hyundai Amica.It was horrid.I can't complain though as they were doing the job for free


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

The last few courtesy cars have been:

Audi R8 V8
Audi RS6 V10
Audi Q7 - taken off the showroom floor (6 miles on the clock), had that one for a week whilst they did some warranty/recall work

I guess it depends on what you are having serviced and how well you know the service manager


----------



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

Bit of a long winded one this but bear with me.

I owe a Subaru Legacy Spec-B and when my local garage said they couldn't fix something and i'd best take it to the main dealer my wallet shuddered. However off we trundled one Friday afternoon with a 1/2 day off work to get it sorted. Put the old girl into the workshop at about 1ish and pop off around town for a mooch. They phoned up at 4ish and said they wrong part had been ordered but because the brake unit/bearing etc had been stripped down it would take to long to fix tonight and i'd have to take "The loaner" car. Now i'll just add here that this is a Subaru/TVR/Porsche outlet so i was rather looking forward to see what the car would be. Got back to the dealers for about 4:45 and as I was walking back to the carpark with the sales guy he goes "Now this car is a bit smaller then what you are used to . ." hmmmmm slight alarm bells ringing. He hands over the key and i see the Subaru logo. Hmmm ok i thought. The only car smaller then mine in the Subaru range is an Impreza . . . ERRRRR WRONG! Seem that Subaru do a smaller car then a Impreza. I cannot even remember the name of it now but basically it was a Suzuki Alto badged up as a Subaru. 1.1 engine. Disappointed was not the word. I had to have it for nearly a week. Only good point was the Fuel economy. Going from a 3 litre beast to a 1.1 I think I only put in about £25 worth of fuel rather then the usual £80. I just wonder if this was the same "loaner car" that they give out to their Porsche and TVR customers. . . HMMMMMM


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

lol that will be a Subaru Justy.

I got recently a Skoda Roomster aka the pope mobile it was awful.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

docklands Audi would always give me a high spec car as policy as they often get sales that way (and did with me!!)


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The last time my mums CR-V had to go to the main Honda dealer (it's a rare occurrence) she was given a mid spec Civic, I was given a brand new Astra SRI the last time I went to a Vauxhall dealer, I'd shown an interest in the one in the showroom so I reckon they were subliminally trying to sell it to me.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Defender 110xs - so far two Corsas and a top end Freelander. BMW - a 318d M Sport, a 120d M Sport and a hideous 116i.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The "like for like" when my Golf was in for 2 weeks, was a 1.2 Twingo

Recently I got rear ended and got a 1.6 A3 - what a dire car for the money!

I once got an SRI Insignia Diesel, when I had my Clio... lol


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

My local bimmer dealer gave me a (mark 1) one series when my 3 series was in for a service. Nice little car inside but outside, pug ugly!

I normally stay on site as they do a fast lane service and have a good nosey around the showroom. Im in tomorrow as a matter of fact so hoping to have a sit in a few X6's if Im lucky, X3 and Z4. Get a bit hesitant getting in a 6 series coupe though with their beady eyes watching me!


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

the new car has only been in for a morning for its 1000 mile check up so didnt bother...

but with my bmw 1 series... got an astra new shape witth that weird button handbrake that took me an age to figure out. :lol:

Citreon c1 code (first car) got a C3 rust bucket. thought i was going to take off!


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Just had a 1.8d M Sport Xdrive X1 while my 3 series was in. Very nice to drive - not sure about the looks!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Brummie_Nige said:


> Just had a 1.8d M Sport Xdrive X1 while my 3 series was in. Very nice to drive - not sure about the looks!


Nothing to be sure about the X1 is bloody ugly at least the one I was following this morning was.

We've only had two cars one was a Nissan Note which was better than walking and the other courtesy car was had was a 1.4 turbo Astra Sri.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't care what I have, if anything I prefer the really basic stuff. Recently had a new Ka and it was fun wringing the neck of a car and not breaking any speed limits


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

andy665 said:


> I don't care what I have, if anything I prefer the really basic stuff. Recently had a new Ka and it was fun wringing the neck of a car and not breaking any speed limits


I agree, they're doing me a favour giving me a car as not all dealers do, and certainly not every customer gets one. The Ka can be a really fun car to sling about.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

I got a 1 litre corsa when my 1.9 td vectra went in for a service , the corsa only had 186 miles on it , they told me to replace whatever fuel i used , i put £ 20 in it , way to much , they told me to use the extra fuel before i returned it , i couldnt handle driving such a slow car , just returned it with a full tank , i couldnt return the car fast enough , it was horrid , got a golf 2.0 tdi with the dsg gearbox for a week when my car got bumped , god i loved that car , i didnt want to return it , i even cleaned it and shined the tyres before it went back , lol


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I’ve only used one BMW dealer for the last 20 years, Only had one none BMW (Mini) other than that all BMW’s as a courtesy car mainly 1 & 3 series. Sometimes cars off the forecourt as the guys are ace down at Ocean Falmouth :thumb: (Let me have a 525 Alpina once, a 330 Ci & a 320D Msport) Bear in mind i was having a very old E36 318 iS coupe serviced :thumb:

They only jet wash my cars or if it’s just been polished they will leave it & just hoover inside, very personal service :thumb:


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

I have to pay at my LR dealer. (I didnt bought my car there, I bought it at another dealer 100 miles away)

Well once when I had to bring the car there for 2 days,I arrived there with my trailer hitched up. Took out my horse.. gave them the keys and they asked about what I'am doing with the horse and the wont service my horse :lol:

I said: Because you dont give me a courtesy car so I took my horse as it is reliable. Doesnt need insurance and petrol and I even can ride it when I'm drunk. ( it is still legal)  


And please guys wash also the trailer


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Took my VW to the local VW specialist...they do courtesy cars.

First ones was a 51 plate VW Polo with the ABS light on. Wouldn't pass an MOT so isn't a roadworthy car. So refused it. 

Then gave me an 02 plate VW Polo with ECU light on and it wouldn't get first gear. I thought it might just be a gutless car but when it set off in 2nd gear better it was obviously knackered. So it went back after driving 100 yards.

Then they gave me an 02 plate Lupo...awful car, solidly built but tyres were all cracked, brakes were terrible too...won't be using them again. 

This place wants to think of itself as a decent alternative to a main dealer. It isn't.


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

my A3 had go in for a waranty repair they picked up the car and I awaited the courtesy car to be delivered, they droped of an A4 avanti S line 3.2 Quatro with 1000 mls on the clock, had it for 5 days it broke my heart to give it back.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

All main dealers have minimum numbers of courtesy cars that they have to run, it's entirely up to them what they are, although some manufacturers insist on a mix of models (never spec though). The high spec cars people sometimes get will definitely not be courtesy cars but staff demonstrators that are sometimes called into use


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Used to take my Mini to the main dealer where I bought it from new. First service they tried to give me a very basic bright yellow Mini which smelt of cigarettes which is horrible IMO. Refused it, then they wanted to give me another bog standard with advertising all over that, this one had more hair in it that my cat does! After that they gave me a Cooper S Clubman which still was dirty and had no petrol in it. I would have been happy with a 10 year old car, or whatever really, as long as it didn't smell and wasn't disgustingly dirty! I now take it to my 3rd nearest main dealer who are great! I took it in to have something done under warranty. I told them that I had to be away by a certain time because had to pick my girl friend up from work. They didn't finish it in time so gave me a 60 plate BMW 120d M Sport Auto.  I really didn't want to give it back!!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I got a poxy 1.2eco fiesta when my rs got serviced last month. Even the recepionist said bet your glad to get your car back. They were'nt kidding!!


----------



## B8Andy (Sep 9, 2008)

Put the A6 in for it's first service yesterday (hottest day of the year so far) and a recall requiring an MMI Software Update and received a TT TFSI roadster in return. "Unfortunately" they had problems applying the MMI update so still have TT and the sun is still shining


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> My indy gives me Knackered old A4s with 150K+ on the clock.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that it's a free car for me to use that they insure. All i have to do is put petrol in it.
> 
> ...


I agree, but if i was the dealer i would give a higher spec courteousy car to lure the customer into trading up at some point in the future.
Alternatively give a S**t car from a competitor to put them off buying another manufacturer! :lol:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

kh904 said:


> I agree, but if i was the dealer i would give a higher spec courteousy car to lure the customer into trading up at some point in the future.


This is what I never understood. **** cars have **** residuals, **** cars don't make people get out of their car and say 'I'd love one of these' and **** cars get people's backs up.

Lou's car goes in for a service and she gets a 1.6D (D2, sorry Ninja, but people don't know that!) C30 base model in return. **** car. Hateful engine. Horrible to drive. They gave me a D3 one. If she had been given that, she'd have been over the moon and potentially looking to buy one. I take my S60 D5 in, they give me a C30. Whilst I appreciate it's gotta stop somewhere, what about a D3/D4 S60? Isn't that likely to be the sort of thing that makes me go 'I could use an upgrade'.

Bizarre mentality.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Not a car obviously but I'm working my way through a range of triumph motorbikes, whenever mine gets serviced the guy always let's me pick one! He's trying to get me on the triumph rocket but I'm too wee and scared lol. So far I've had the bonneville and scrambler.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

shonajoy said:


> Not a car obviously but I'm working my way through a range of triumph motorbikes, whenever mine gets serviced the guy always let's me pick one! He's trying to get me on the triumph rocket but I'm too wee and scared lol. So far I've had the bonneville and scrambler.


Rocket isn't a motorbike. That back wheel is car-sized :lol:

I got handed a race-prepped RC8R once, that was terrifying. Stupid acceleration.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

as I drive a BMW i always get BMW's i've recently had 520D, 530D 130D 740 :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

B8Andy said:


> Put the A6 in for it's first service yesterday (hottest day of the year so far) and a recall requiring an MMI Software Update and received a TT TFSI roadster in return. "Unfortunately" they had problems applying the MMI update so still have TT and the sun is still shining


Audi dealer has always given me an A6 for my A6, though once it was an Avant instead of a Saloon.

B8Andy, what MMI recall update is it?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Recently had my Audi A4 in for service at my local main dealer.

They gave me a new A3 s-line diesel convertible & yes it pi**ed down all day :lol:

Just had the Abarth in at the Abarth dealers and they gave us a new base Fiat 500 with massive ' I love my Fiat 500' stickers all over it :doublesho :lol:

Still, I never got charged for either car, so I'm happy! :thumb:


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Whenever we go to Volkswagen, we get treated like we own a Phaeton never mind a Polo!  We always get Golfs rather than the pov spec Polo's and a few times we have been given Passats all free of charge! Despite what other people say about VW aftercare I must say that my experiences have been faultless at my local dealer. This customer service is most likely what has encouraged me to keep my German tank lol. I have to say though, avoid Volkswagen Leeds at all costs! They are a Sytner franchise and are absolutely dreadful.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

My other half had a Toyota iQ when her Toyota went in for the brake recall. :facepalm:

I always use an independent for my car. I've had a variety of used and abused courtesy cars ranging from a beat up Vauxhall Astra to the big back end Renault Megane. I hated the Megane. It had keyless entry but as soon as you lock the car and go to check all of the doors have locked, the f'in thing would open  It rattled like hell too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't usually get one. The e250 gets collected and dropped off. However, the Merc dealership has been known to pull out a brand new s class from the showroom before now.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

When I had my E60 5 Series (don't anymore...) I used to get given a 3 or a 1 series deisel but never bothered me that much, made me wonder sometimes why I was spending so much on the 5...

My wife has a Boxster S. It is out of warranty but the first service we took it too Porsche who gave us a choice of Cayenne, 911 or Cayman. Took a brand new 911 for a 24 hr loan and on return no one asked how we got on with it and if they had it mighT well have ended up on the drive as the wife LOVED IT!! :argie:

Having said that the bill for the service was astronomical so it goes to an independent now with no loan car but the saving is worth the hassle. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't care what i get, it beats walking. The last one i had was a 195,000 mile VW Lupo


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

with the VXR they used to give me an automatic 1.4 corsa.. horrible lol
with the QQ normally get a poverty spec micra... really want a GTR as courtesy car lol... I always ask but never get it :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well recently I got given a chevy spark when the 133 went in. Now I don't mind as there is no obligation to provide me one (but when renault want to sell car's it's probably in their interest).

But overhearing someone call my car 'just a little twingo' and that's why I got given a 1.0 box that was quite easily the worst car I've ever driven, and to tell me it was the 'comparable vehicle' I feel some dealers just don't know what customer service really is. 

For instance, I won't be visiting them again. I'll happily go somewhere that want's to sell


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Indeed. Got the 'it's only a Smart Car' when I took my Roadster-Coupe in, and that a 5-door Fiesta with no air conditioning was comparable - I asked them if they took the Smart brand seriously. You can't class something as a premium small car and hand out the **** that nobody would drive as a 'comparable' - they found an A-class Merc instead. Amazing.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Smart = premium small car


AHHHHhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Smart = premium small car
> 
> AHHHHhahahahahahahahahah


How is it not? When the Roadster-Coupe was nearly £19k new, and Fiestas were still punting for less than £10k - that's a **** load more of a premium car than anything else can claim to be in that segment!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

OvlovMike said:


> How is it not? When the Roadster-Coupe was nearly £19k new, and Fiestas were still punting for less than £10k - that's a **** load more of a premium car than anything else can claim to be in that segment!


Mate, from an ex Smart car owner myself, I'd give up trying to explain to people what Smart is.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

neilos said:


> Mate, from an ex Smart car owner myself, I'd give up trying to explain to people what Smart is.


Indeed.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

just because it has a hefty price tag means its "premium"??

Your delusional fella, what in your eyes makes a premium car??


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> just because it has a hefty price tag means its "premium"??
> 
> Your delusional fella, what in your eyes makes a premium car??


Better materials, better spec sheet, better design considerations, better image.

Much like the Toyota iQ, which itself is aimed at the same sort of sector as the ForTwo.

Just because it isn't 'luggzury' and four miles between the doors, doesn't mean it isn't premium. Neither does you not grasping or caring for the concept, much like the majority of the world doesn't care for the concept that Skodas aren't Skodas any more...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> Better materials, better spec sheet, better design considerations, better image.
> 
> Much like the Toyota iQ, which itself is aimed at the same sort of sector as the ForTwo.
> 
> Just because it isn't 'luggzury' and four miles between the doors, doesn't mean it isn't premium. Neither does you not grasping or caring for the concept, *much like the majority of the world doesn't care for the concept that Skodas aren't Skodas any more...*


And whats my car go to do with it?? or are you clutching at straws to have a dig?? Angry at something/one and want to vent, or your just a sad lonely person who hides behind a screen in your pants :lol:

One thing i can gaurantee is that my "un-cared for Skoda" would out run your brown pensioner slipper anyday fella, you or your brown mark arent any better than anyone else on here, try and see that.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

It's just a fair comparison - nobody else walked in with a chip. There are folks who don't get that Smart are a premium brand (amazing, as they're attached to Mercedes dealerships!) just as there are some who don't get that Skoda aren't Skoda.

If you must make it personal, last post I saw suggested you had similar power output and much less torque than a D5... I'd possibly leave that one there.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> If you must make it personal, last post I saw suggested you had similar power output and much less torque than a D5... I'd possibly leave that one there.


lmao i think you will find (if you didnt open your mouth before thinking) that "STANDARD" its 220hp on 2 rollers, its not standard currently and makes 272hp, so highly unlikely, also its lighter than a Dull5


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> lmao i think you will find (if you didnt open your mouth before thinking) that "STANDARD" its 220hp on 2 rollers, its not standard currently and makes 272hp, so highly unlikely, also its lighter than a Dull5


Kerb weight, there's barely a Labrador in it and anyone can throw money at a car - I don't even have to spend a grand to see 260bhp and over 400lbs/ft.

Fail much? :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Calm down ladies.

Why would you want to spend lots of money on a "premium" small car anyway?
Id rather have a big car any day no matter how old or cheap it was rather than a shopping car.
What advantage does spending £22000 on a BMW1/Golf have over spending £5000 on a Mondeo for instance? Other than "image"


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

PugIain said:


> What advantage does spending £22000 on a BMW1/Golf have over spending £5000 on a Mondeo for instance? Other than "image"


Didn't need or want a big car - was single, didn't take much stuff anywhere and didn't feel like lugging around all that bodyshell, the R-C was much more chuckable. Simple :thumb:

Now I'm an old man, have to take server enclosures, SANs and UPSs in my car and do 30,000 a year, so I have something big, quick and economical.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I was single and didnt need much stuff when I had my Rover saloon.I still dont need much stuff and have a fairly big car.
You forgot to mention cant park in that list


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> Kerb weight, there's barely a Labrador in it and anyone can throw money at a car - I don't even have to spend a grand to see 260bhp and over 400lbs/ft.
> 
> Fail much? :thumb:


Money doesnt buy experience though 

Care to try?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Plenty of experience with far quicker cars than a hand-me-down chassis with a flawed engine.

Iain - I know this is a radical concept for Detailing World (it's usually BMW drivers though, shocked that this has made it's way through to the bottom of the VAG tree now) but sometimes 'preference' comes into these things :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> Iain - I know this is a radical concept for Detailing World (it's usually BMW drivers though, shocked that this has made it's way through to the bottom of the VAG tree now) but sometimes 'preference' comes into these things :thumb:


Well they can keep their preferences then!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Well they can keep their preferences then!


World would be miserable if we all drove the same car. Not least of which, the best bit about the 407 (as per Hammond) is that with a face like that you can't lose it - but if we all drove 407s then it'd be pointless! :wave:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> we should all drive 407s


What everyone?
Even Grizz? He'd break it!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> Plenty of experience with far quicker cars than a hand-me-down chassis with a flawed engine.


oh excellent so are we arranging a meet up for a track day then?? (dont give it an RP with all talk no action)

Flawed engine lol and the D5 is a super reliable block? i dont think its any better than anything else again your assuming it is.

Also in terms of your weights, mines is 143kg lighter (min kerb weight) not sure what kind of Labradors you have down there overweight ones by the sounds of it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PugIain said:


> What everyone?
> Even Grizz? He'd break it!


:lol:

Brown trouser boy Mike would still say his is better than the rest lol


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

D5 is a plenty reliable enough block - I'd hedge my bets with it over the next 200k sooner than I would a TFSI.

Unfortunately all I have is a waft-mobile, which whilst it would brutally rape your Czech in a straight line, isn't built to go round corners (neither the M1, M42 nor M6 have anything approaching a 'corner') so I'm going to have to let you enjoy yourself on a trackday I'm afraid. I would say that RP would be better off on a trackday - but let's face it, the 350Z was a big, wallowy hector as well.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

PugIain said:


> What everyone?
> Even Grizz? He'd break it!


My old 407 survived me smacking it's wingmirror on a truck. Given how flimsy French plastic is supposed to be, how it didn't come through the window is beyond me.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> :lol:
> 
> Brown trouser boy Mike would still say his is better than the rest lol


Not entirely sure where 'brown trouser' has come from. I've got brown shorts on, but only because it's nearly 30 degrees in here!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> My old 407 survived me smacking it's wingmirror on a truck. Given how flimsy French plastic is supposed to be, how it didn't come through the window is beyond me.


Nice.I bet it loved that.
The only bit on mine that is a bit crap is the lid on the centre armrest cubby.
It creeks when you rest your arm on it and really pees me off.Other than that it feels pretty solid.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't enjoy mine at all. The 2-litre diesel just felt too peaky, strangled low down and when you revved it it ran out too quickly. Probably didn't help that it had starship miles on it, I later found out it had no MOT and it had bald tyres too. The satnav was a random box hanging off the A-pillar and the centre console (it was an older one) looked like someone had got all the buttons in a bag and thrown them at the dashboard.

Very glad to swap that for my A6, that's for sure!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I love mine 
I think its great.I will agree with the slightly peaky feeling though,The 136 hdi does suffer bad turbo lag.In 4th though at about 45/50 it goes like a *stabbed rat when you floor it.
My old mans got the 140 fap one and apart from sounding a littler quieter it feels the same.















*fat


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Think mine was just a bad example. Was in a poor state of repair, an ex-pool car, bits hanging off, filthy, not seen a service in 30k... Almost felt sorry for it!

It did however manage to drag my sofa from where I bought it (for not much) on the far side of Essex somewhere to Warwick. With the boot open.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> D5 is a plenty reliable enough block - I'd hedge my bets with it over the next 200k sooner than I would a TFSI.
> 
> Unfortunately all I have is a waft-mobile, which whilst it would brutally rape your Czech in a straight line, isn't built to go round corners (neither the M1, M42 nor M6 have anything approaching a 'corner') so I'm going to have to let you enjoy yourself on a trackday I'm afraid. I would say that RP would be better off on a trackday - but let's face it, the 350Z was a big, wallowy hector as well.


hmmm we will see although doubt i will keep it long enough to reach 200k.

brutally rape i dont see it fella i'd be willing to prove you wrong.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> hmmm we will see although doubt i will keep it long enough to reach 200k.
> 
> brutally rape i dont see it fella i'd be willing to prove you wrong.


Unfortunately I do see it. Half as much torque again with near enough the same power, the Octavia would be left for dust upwards of 60.

If I didn't need my DMF and clutch in-tact and with as little damage as possible, I'd get the 260bhp map. Unfortunately the next 120k is going to be done in 3-4 years, so I've got to stick with a much more conservative 230bhp 

Everything on top of fuel is an excessive expense detracting from my goal of the next motor being an X6 M50d. :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

there is nothing like a **** heap shoddy curtesy car to bring you back to reality and make you realise that the car you own is a weapon lol. I think sometimes thashing the teds off a little fiat punto with skinny tyres is soooo much more fun than worrying about a little engine flutter after caining your own car haha


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> there is nothing like a **** heap shoddy curtesy car to bring you back to reality and make you realise that the car you own is a weapon lol. I think sometimes thashing the teds off a little fiat punto with skinny tyres is soooo much more fun than worrying about a little engine flutter after caining your own car haha


Sooooooo true,

I do think the vrs would win in a straight line though, yes diesels can be quick as BMW prove but drop the vrs a few cogs and the power/ rev range will mean it will accelerate just as hard for longer. I have a private test strip and I my remapped auto tdi a3 it couldn't quite break 85 in a given space, the cupra which I guess is around 290 bhp can beat that by quite a bit, so given a long stretch of road the vrs would hit its top speed quicker.

I'm not taking anything away from those d5s though, I know when I looked remapped ones were pushing close to 500nm of torques


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dont you will upset him and then toys will be thrown.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Since in have autocar to hand ....the new Astra Vxr which is a similar powere out put to your vrs ....

0-135 32 seconds
50-70 in 6th 7 drop to 3rd and 50-70 becomes 3.3, now I know you don't drive everywhere I third but it takes no more than a second to change down a gear and the Vxr will hit 97 in 3rd. Btw 100-120 in5th takes 8.9 ......


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> There are folks who don't get that Smart are a premium brand (amazing, as they're attached to Mercedes dealerships!) just as there are some who don't get that Skoda aren't Skoda.


I don't think Smart are a premium car, just like Minis aren't. Same applies to most products where they don't want to put their 'premium' name to a product. They just own the brand - doesn't mean it's any good though!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

When my sister was just 17 she took her Polo 1.2 in for a service at VW. She hadn't been passed very long and ended up with a brand new Golf GTI with everything extra. It had 75miles on the clock. Jelous or what! Was only 18 at the time rolling in a 1.2 fiat punto.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> there is nothing like a **** heap shoddy curtesy car to bring you back to reality and make you realise that the car you own is a weapon lol. I think sometimes thashing the teds off a little fiat punto with skinny tyres is soooo much more fun than worrying about a little engine flutter after caining your own car haha


Tell me about it, last time I dropped the D5 off to be serviced and MOT'd they gave me this to run around in










I'm sure to someone in that market it's an all right car, but coming down from mine was painful.

I was more than ready to not pick my Volvo up till a day later due to my sleeping patterns. After getting this I gave my sleep up to get my car back.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Wherever I've worked we've always tried to supply decent cars. However you would not believe the way people treat courtesy cars! I currently run 5 courtesy cars for my department 3 x Lexus CT200h and 2 x IS250 Advance models. Each car costs my department £500 per month before we deal with any damage or fuel not replaced. We've tried a number of times to supply cars full of fuel, for people then to just top up - we even have a Sainsburys just across the way but then we have the "I've only been home & back" brigade who when you check is 60-70 miles so within a couple of weeks it's gone. And don't get me started on the stuff that gets stolen from them!!!!


----------



## flake50 (Jul 31, 2012)

The location and the parking area clearly describe that you were go for the picnic because behind of you there is a guest room. Anyway that seems to be very nice. Really encourage you...

auto electrical repair


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The only courtesy car I've ever had was a knackered Mk1 Ford Focus 1.6. Engine seemed knackered, bodywork was horrendous and the steering wheel looked like a dog had been chewing on it.

I loved it! I absolutely ragged the thing and it was so much fun on country roads thanks to the brilliant chassis and sharp steering.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> The only courtesy car I've ever had was a knackered Mk1 Ford Focus 1.6. Engine seemed knackered, bodywork was horrendous and the steering wheel looked like a dog had been chewing on it.
> 
> I loved it! I absolutely ragged the thing and it was so much fun on country roads thanks to the brilliant chassis and sharp steering.


I had the same car. It was a superb car but seemed to feel like it was getting tired by 90,000 miles and the rear arches had gone to the dreaded rust  If I didn't have such a far commute, I'd still have it. It was a reliable car and practical.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

